# Newbie



## Phil_n.ireland (May 18, 2013)

Hi I'm a newbie to the site I'm also a newbie to martial arts I'm a yellow in jiujitsu and had about 6 months previous experience at combatives, is everyone on here from the states?


----------



## Janina (May 18, 2013)

Phil_n.ireland said:


> Hi I'm a newbie to the site I'm also a newbie to martial arts I'm a yellow in jiujitsu and had about 6 months previous experience at combatives, is everyone on here from the states?




No, there´s people from many nations on this forum. Welcome aboard!


----------



## arnisador (May 18, 2013)

Welcome! There are people here from many countries.


----------



## Dirty Dog (May 18, 2013)

Welcome to MT. You'll find people visiting from all over the world.


----------



## Sukerkin (May 18, 2013)

Afternoon *Phil*.  It does have to be said that most of the members here are from North America but there are those of us from elsewhere in the world that make up for our lack of sheer numbers with dogged tenacity and a certain of amount of not hiding our light under a bushel .


----------



## Dirty Dog (May 18, 2013)

Sukerkin said:


> Afternoon *Phil*. It does have to be said that most of the members here are from North America but there are those of us from elsewhere in the world that make up for our lack of sheer numbers with dogged tenacity and a certain of amount of not hiding our light under a bushel .



That, and those of us who might be in North America NOW, but have/do not spend all our time there.


----------



## K-man (May 18, 2013)

Sukerkin said:


> Afternoon *Phil*.  It does have to be said that most of the members here are from North America but there are those of us from elsewhere in the world that make up for our lack of sheer numbers with dogged tenacity and a certain of amount of not hiding our light under a bushel .


Not to mention adding a balanced view to the discussions. 
Welcome. :asian:


----------



## DennisBreene (May 18, 2013)

K-man said:


> Not to mention adding a balanced view to the discussions.
> Welcome. :asian:



Please take "balanced view" advisedly  Welcome, and I hope you find the forum friendly and informative.


----------



## Takai (May 19, 2013)

Welcome aboard. You will certainly find a lot of us are from North America but, the knowledge pool hear is deep enough enough that it takes in a lot more geography. Isn't the internet great?


----------

